

Why startups need to visit their customers and why they rarely do - SteliE
http://blog.close.io/visit-customers

======
gumby
Another point is _who_ should visit. Not just the sales guys. Not just field
support. Not just the CEO.

Have low level development folks able to visit. Have the CFO (a consummate
insider job) or someone from accounts receivables visit a customer. Their
impressions will spread through your company. We did this at Cygnus and it was
great!

